# Fake Cwc?



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Just wanted to ask you guys thoughts on this, around Christmas last year at a large antique fair I bought a CWC G10. I was told that it had been overhauled and had been fitted with a new movement and glass. However when I got it home and started reading about them I spotted an obvious flaw in that it did not have the screw on battery cover and it had a 'T' on the dial, which according to CWC's website means it's a fake.

This weekend the fair was back on and I took the watch back to the dealer and he did refund my money which I didn't think would happened, but insisted that the watch wasn't a fake. I asked him about the lack of the screw on back and he told me when they fitted the new movements the battery cover didn't match up so they put a solid back on. I still think he's talking rubbish and is just selling fakes what do you guys think?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Without any pics it would be hard to determine whether or not it is a fake.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry I never took any pics of it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It sounds like you did the right thing. There are zillions of fake/look-a-like G10s out there.

Later,

William


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> It sounds like you did the right thing. There are zillions of fake/look-a-like G10s out there.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thanks for that, as soon as I read on the website if there's a T on the front and no screw on back it's a fake, I got worried. Another indicator was it was only Â£30!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You could get genuine issued G10s off of the bay for Â£50 or less. They are likely still going in that range, though I haven't looked for some time.

Later,

William


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Been looking at a G10 myself, and the one ive got has the "T" on the dial.

Looking at the CWC website this does NOT mean its a fake:

"This is another example of a fake CWC watch. The engraved numbers on the back are again incorrect, but also notice that it has no battery hatch; *all genuine tritium watches (denoted by the 'T' on the face)* have the battery hatch on the back. Don't be fooled by the CWC logo on this one, it is a poorly made fake"


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

would need to see pictures


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I wouldnt have a clue, but without a photo even the forum experts wouldnt be able to tell you 100%


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had a few, would be interesting to see a photo


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I seem to recall that there is a version of the G10 without a battery hatch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The CWC G10 GS2000 has no battery hatch, a date window with a black numeral on a white background and an "L" for Luminova, instead of the "T" for Tritium on the dial, that the G10 with the battery hatch has.

Edit to add that the original G10 didn't and shouldn't have a date window.:wink1:


----------

